

Show HN: Embedable Polls and Surveys  - motyar
http://shobhitic.tumblr.com/post/38368365862/announcing-polldaal

======
mahesh_rm
Problem: everybody can see the results of my: <http://polldaal.com/polls/46>
<http://polldaal.com/embed/46> or your: <http://polldaal.com/polls/41>
<http://polldaal.com/embed/41>

polls, along with all the polls that have ever been created, no matter if
whether you select them for being private.

Apart from that, it obviously needs a lot of work, but nice idea.

